# Nelsonville??



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 12, 2006)

Anyone heard anything about this yet other than it's the 20&21st of Oct.??


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 12, 2006)

The contest organizer just posted a message on the BBQ Forum that there web site has been updated and info is available there. Don't have the exact site, but if you Google...Ohio Smoked Meat contest that should get you there.

http://www.ohiobbq.com/Index2.htm


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 12, 2006)

Sent my application in last week. 

Duck is the extra meat category this year.  Anyone know where I can get 12 Duck thighs?


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 12, 2006)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Sent my application in last week.
> 
> Duck is the extra meat category this year.  Anyone know where I can get 12 Duck thighs?



From 6 ducks.... [smilie=a_whyme.gif]


----------



## DaleP (Sep 12, 2006)

good one Bruce.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 12, 2006)

:roll:


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 12, 2006)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Sent my application in last week.
> 
> Duck is the extra meat category this year.  Anyone know where I can get 12 Duck thighs?



There's a retaining pond near my house whose neighbors would gladly help you out here.

Duck????!!!!  WTF???   After eating all the chicken I'm sure the judges will be looking forward to more poultry.  Get 6 rubber ducks and put them in a box with some bbq sauce on them.  Now that would be some funny schit.

If it doesn't count why bother???  4 meats not enough?  Make it a side dish category.


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 12, 2006)

Just got the app. Going to send it next week. I am cash poor right now. WM


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 12, 2006)

_uck the duck!!!


----------

